# G4 lent mais lent de chez lent



## canardo (26 Juillet 2004)

tellement lent que depuis quelques jours j'ai l'impression d'etre en face de mon PC au bureau... 

en fait j'ai l'impression que depuis que j'ai rajoute une barrette de 512, il a plus de mal qu'avant... je n'arrete pas de voir ou la ptite montre qui tourne ou l'emmerdant arc-en-ciel sur toutes les fonctions que je lance, que ce soit un pauvre info, un pauv itunes, un pauv entourage...

bref, tout est lent alors je me demandais si comme sur PC, toutes les ptites applis qu'on installe et qu'on desinstalle sans arret, tous les ptits freeware shareware ne laisse pas dans le systeme des traces irremediables et ne ralentissent pas le systeme ?
j'en suis meme arrive a vouloir faire un reinstall complet, mais je dois dire que j'ai la flemme..

quelqu'un a une idee d'ou ca peut viendre ?


----------



## chagregel (26 Juillet 2004)

Peut être de la RAM comme tu le dis, tu as essayé de l'enlever et de faire fonctionner ta machine
comme à l'origine? si elle est plus rapide avec moins de RAM c'est qu'il y a un cheveux dans le
potage de ta nouvelle barrette.


----------



## canardo (26 Juillet 2004)

avant de me faire exploser la tete par les modos parceque je suis pas dans le bon thread... 
je precise : on a a faire a un Alu 15' 1.25 avec 1Go de Ram DD 80Go a 5400t

thanks for your comments


----------



## canardo (26 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> Peut être de la RAM comme tu le dis.


mouais, mais j'ai quand meme mis le double de ram qu'a l'origine non? et puis j'ai lance ce ptit prog menumeter je crois qui t'indique combien de ram tu mange, et bien j'en suis facile a 600 apres avoir lance itunes, eyetv, vlc et entourage. plus BT et salling et airport qui eux sont toujours branches.

mais bon, je vais essayer effectivement. 
(ca serait dingue, mais bon)


----------



## powerbook867 (26 Juillet 2004)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> tellement lent que depuis quelques jours j'ai l'impression d'etre en face de mon PC au bureau...
> 
> en fait j'ai l'impression que depuis que j'ai rajoute une barrette de 512, il a plus de mal qu'avant... je n'arrete pas de voir ou la ptite montre qui tourne ou l'emmerdant arc-en-ciel sur toutes les fonctions que je lance, que ce soit un pauvre info, un pauv itunes, un pauv entourage...
> 
> ...



Si ton Mac n'est pas plus rapide qu'un Pc, c'estquoi qui est plus rapide ??


----------



## powerbook867 (26 Juillet 2004)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> mouais, mais j'ai quand meme mis le double de ram qu'a l'origine non? et puis j'ai lance ce ptit prog menumeter je crois qui t'indique combien de ram tu mange, et bien j'en suis facile a 600 apres avoir lance itunes, eyetv, vlc et entourage. plus BT et salling et airport qui eux sont toujours branches.
> 
> mais bon, je vais essayer effectivement.
> (ca serait dingue, mais bon)



A mon avis, c'est toi le problème....


----------



## powerbook867 (26 Juillet 2004)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> avant de me faire exploser la tete par les modos parceque je suis pas dans le bon thread...
> je precise : on a a faire a un Alu 15' 1.25 avec 1Go de Ram DD 80Go a 5400t
> 
> thanks for your comments




Ah bon !!!!!!, c'est lent un Alu 15 1.25 avec 1GO de Ram et disk dur 5400 tours ??????    

Ben attends 2025 et l'alu 2.5 avec 2GO de Ram et disk dur 10800 tours !!!!!


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2004)

Dis donc powerbook867 3 posts a la suite tout seul  :mouais: 
en plus pour
1 rigoler, 2 insulter, 3 hurler et se moquer
et pas une info technique. Tu veux pas aller te reposer un peu non ? :hein:


----------



## canardo (26 Juillet 2004)

laisse, c'est pas grave... c'est ptet qu'il est jaloux de s'appeler que 867 et pas 1250 

en attendant je vous jure je vois de plus en plus souvent la roue coloree... j'ai meme le temps de compter les couleurs.
bon la je suis encore devant mon pc du bureau, mais ce soir j'essaie d'enlever la nouvelle barrette pour voir.


----------



## niconono (26 Juillet 2004)

J'ai un alu 1.25 avec 512Mo et je vois quasi jamais la roue.
Si l'eyetev est branchee en permanence sur le port usb ca peut venir de la : des fois chez moi elle "bloque" un peu l'ordi...
Sinon faut voir si y a pas une tache qui bouffe le cpu parce que bon, c'est pas un monstre de puissance le G4 mais quand meme !!!!!


----------



## demougin (26 Juillet 2004)

y a t il assez de place libre sur le disque?


----------



## loicc (26 Juillet 2004)

Moi çà me faisait pareil avec mon alu 1,25 que je n'éteignais jamais : la mémoire virtuelle était devenue gigantesque...
Le redémarrage de l'ordi ou le relancement du finder (pomme alt esc) peut peut-être résoudre ton problème.


----------



## JPTK (26 Juillet 2004)

Ouah comme c'est devenu strict le forum "switch"...   Avec Naas ça rigole pas du tout !  :rateau:   

Bon sinon comme l'a dit Chagregel, ton mac a quand même tous les symptômes d'un mac sur lequel on aurait mis une barrette défectueuse car qui dit barrette foireuse ne dit pas forcément FREEZE ou KP ou encore invisibilité de cette dernière, mais ralentissements et roues multicolores également  
Alors dépêche toi de vérifier qu'elle fonctionne correctement et dans le cas contraire fais là changer.


----------



## naas (26 Juillet 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouah comme c'est devenu strict le forum "switch"...   Avec Naas ça rigole pas du tout !  :rateau:


ouiaip je suis le modo du stalag 13 , nanh sans rire relis les 3 posts il sencagne tout seul notre ami 
et puis pendant que j'y suis .. jptk   ... regarde...on est dans ... mac portables ... nan nan nere


----------



## kisco (26 Juillet 2004)

sinon tu peux essayer de mettre à jour les autorisations et faire tourner les scripts de maintenance, avec Onyx


----------



## JPTK (26 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> ouiaipet puis pendant que j'y suis .. jptk   ... regarde...on est dans ... mac portables ... nan nan nere



 :rateau:    :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (27 Juillet 2004)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ouah comme c'est devenu strict le forum "switch"...   Avec Naas ça rigole pas du tout !  :rateau:
> 
> Bon sinon comme l'a dit Chagregel, ton mac a quand même tous les symptômes d'un mac sur lequel on aurait mis une barrette défectueuse car qui dit barrette foireuse ne dit pas forcément FREEZE ou KP ou encore invisibilité de cette dernière, mais ralentissements et roues multicolores également
> Alors dépêche toi de vérifier qu'elle fonctionne correctement et dans le cas contraire fais là changer.



Enfin quelqu'un qui me comprend    :rose: 

Ca fait du bien de te voir JPTK  :rateau:


----------



## chagregel (27 Juillet 2004)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> avant de me faire exploser la tete par les modos parceque je suis pas dans le bon thread...
> je precise : on a a faire a un Alu 15' 1.25 avec 1Go de Ram DD 80Go a 5400t
> 
> thanks for your comments



Tout de suite...     

De toutes façons Mackie est pas passé par la     :rateau:   

Bref, c'est étrange ton histoire de RAM, tiens nous au courant sans la barrette


----------



## canardo (27 Juillet 2004)

bon j'ai fait des tests.

avec barrettes, sans barrettes (ben non ca ca marche pas:rateau: ), avec une seule barrette.
bref, je crois que le probleme vient plus de eyetv que de la barrette en soit.
j'ai redemarre la bete pour nettoyer la ram comme vous me la'vez conseille. c'est clair que ca marche mieux. en fait depuis septembre dernier, j'ai du redemarrer mon mac allez... 5 fois. je le laisse en veille tout le temps.

le truc c'est que le jour ou j'ai rajoute ma ram, ben c'est le jour ou j'ai achete mon eyetv aussi. alors ptet que...:mouais:  j'ai l'impression qu'il bouffe de la ram par defaut au cas ou il en aurait besoin pour enregistrer un live, connecte ou pas...

anyway, existe t'il un moyen logiciel de swapper la ram sans avoir a redemarrer la machine ?
peut etre que comme ca je n'aurias pas besoin de redemarrer sans cesse.

en tout cas merci a tous pour votre support


----------



## chagregel (27 Juillet 2004)

Utilises tu menumeters (www.versiontracker.com) ?
Il permet au moins de savoir quelle est la quantité de RAM utilisé/ libre en permanence.


----------



## canardo (27 Juillet 2004)

oui. c'est grace a lui que j'ai vu que je bouffais des fois plus de 700 Mo avec seulemnet itunes ouvert  
mais je vais charger onyx voir ce que ca peut m'apporter.


----------



## chagregel (27 Juillet 2004)

Etrange...

La je suis sur le G5 (la gestion de la RAM est la même je pense)
en 10.3.4
On est mardi, il est en suspension d'activité le soir en semaine (donc depuis hier), je ne l'eteints que le
week end.
Photoshop CS ouvert (rien de chargé)
Safari (2 fenetres)
iChat (2 conversations)
iTunes (en lecture)
Aperçu (rien d'ouvert)

Utilisé : 259 Mo
Libre : 765 Mo


----------



## canardo (27 Juillet 2004)

ben la j'ai 454 utilisee avec itunes stop, ical, thermograph, textedit, entourage, safari et apercu; en sortie de veille... j'ai vraiment l'impression que le swap ne se fait pas automatiquement bien que j'ai deconnecte et eteint l'eyetv..


----------



## alan.a (27 Juillet 2004)

Tu devrais voir via le moniteur d'activité si tu n'as pas un appli (ou un daemon en fond de tache) qui te bouffe tout ton CPU (et RAM) J'ai eu un pb équivalent lors d'un test d'un driver foireux qui consommait tout ce qu'il pouvait.


----------



## canardo (27 Juillet 2004)

alan.a a dit:
			
		

> Tu devrais voir via le moniteur d'activité si tu n'as pas un appli (ou un daemon en fond de tache)


 voila que j'aurais un demon dans ma machine maintenant !!! horreur !!
on m'avait dit que c'etait une panthere... 
donc si je trouve un "demon", qu'est-ce que j'en fait ? 
(a part utiliser le freeware PieuX 1.1 ??) comment ca s'arrete ca ? via le moniteur d'ativite ?


----------



## GrandGibus (27 Juillet 2004)

Beh, y'a tout ce qu'il te faut dedans, qu'il est plein de petits boutons faits pour pourfendre les daemons !!! (ex: _quitter l'opération_)

Note que si tu ne vois rien à lécran (après l'avoir lancé), faut faire un clic droit sur l'icone dans le Dock et choisir _Moniteur/Afficher moniteur_.

Dernier point, si tu veux te la péter et faire le geek: lance un terminal et un petit _top_ ...


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2004)

et tu faitun kill -1 du PID du process qui utilise tout ton cpu .... euh en fesan quand même gaffe que ça sois pas un truc importnant hein ! et euh si kill -1 marche pas ... ben tu lui fait un kill -9 dans les dents et alors là !!! pif paf pour lé plus là !


----------



## naas (27 Juillet 2004)

kortex a dit:
			
		

> et tu faitun kill -1 du PID du process qui utilise tout ton cpu .... euh en fesan quand même gaffe que ça sois pas un truc importnant hein ! et euh si kill -1 marche pas ... ben tu lui fait un kill -9 dans les dents et alors là !!! pif paf pour lé plus là !


mais tu es bilingue


----------



## alan.a (27 Juillet 2004)

Si tu trouve un truc du genre, apres l'avoir tué , tu dois aussi regarder qu'il ne se lance au démarrage de ta machine.

Tu n'as pas installé un truc juste avant tes pbs ?


----------



## powerbook867 (28 Juillet 2004)

naas a dit:
			
		

> Dis donc powerbook867 3 posts a la suite tout seul  :mouais:
> en plus pour
> 1 rigoler, 2 insulter, 3 hurler et se moquer
> et pas une info technique. Tu veux pas aller te reposer un peu non ? :hein:



Je suis bientôt en vacances !!... Je t'emmène ?


----------



## chagregel (28 Juillet 2004)

kortex a dit:
			
		

> et tu faitun kill -1 du PID du process qui utilise tout ton cpu .... euh en fesan quand même gaffe que ça sois pas un truc importnant hein ! et euh si kill -1 marche pas ... ben tu lui fait un kill -9 dans les dents et alors là !!! pif paf pour lé plus là !





Pfff, j'en ai marre de rien comprendre....


----------



## canardo (28 Juillet 2004)

mouais, moi non plus je pige que dalle...

j'ai vu qu'un seul demon demoniaque, c'est celui de stuffit hein: ?). sinon plein d'autres trucs qui prennent plus ou moins de la place. en revanche j'ai rien pige aux schemas de l'utilisation de la meme virtuelle. les chiffres n'ont rien a voir avec ceux de menumeter.. c'est normal docteur ?
j'ai charge onyx. ca a l'air pas mal comme appli. j'ai fait un reset d'a peu pres toutes les options proposees, et la ben ca a l'air d'aller mieux.
enfin je crois... je n'ai plus revue la roue multicolore depuis, et j'ai l'impression que les applis se lancent un peu plus rapidement. mais c'est une impression, toujours pas une certitude... je me cache peut-etre les yeux:rose: 

une question subsidiaire... : comment je fais pour enlever un programme des preferences systemes. j'ai des applis installees la mais dont je ne me sert plus mais qui tournent en fond (c'est ptet ca qui bouffe ma ram  )


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2004)

si tu fait un top dans un jolie terminal tu va pouvoir voir les process qui bouffent de la mémoire ou qui utilise en % ton CPU tu va donc regarder le vilain daemon qui fou le bordel, puis tu tappe "ps auwx" qui va te donner la liste des process en marche (ça marche sous freeBSD) puis tu regarde dans la colone PID le numero du vilain process et tu tappe "kill -1 lenumeroduproccess".

et si c comme freeBSD tu va pouvoir faire un killall leNOMdel'appli" et la il te "killera" toute les dependance du vilain process

sinon reseigne toi sur les commandes IOSTAT et autres ... ça sert généralement a suveiller les IO entrée sortie de ton system et de se fait savoir si il n'es pas surchargé.

fait des man si tu ne comprendd rien a ce que g ecris


----------



## kisco (28 Juillet 2004)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> une question subsidiaire... : comment je fais pour enlever un programme des preferences systemes.



clic-droit dessus et "supprimer ..."

ou sinon pour le faire plus "manuellement", ce truc se trouve soit dans 

"RacineDuDisqueDur"/Bibliotheque/PreferencePanes
ou
/Utilisateurs/"TonUser"/Bibliotheque/PreferencePanes

suffit de le mettre à la corbeille


----------



## canardo (28 Juillet 2004)

oui oui bien sur... j'ai tout compris... 

nan en fait pour te dire la verite, je n'ai tout simplement jamais ouvert le terminal et bon, c'est pas que j'en ai pas l'intention un jour, mais pour le moment je prefere eviter..
mais apres avoir pris un cours peut etre que..
je sauvegarde ton message comme ca le jour ou, je tenterais.

merci


----------



## Lizandre (28 Juillet 2004)

Sinon, de façon graphique, va dans les 'préférences système' (menu pomme), puis dans 'comptes' (rubrique système), et affiche l'onglet 'démarrage' de ton compte. Tu as déjà une première indication de ce qui se lance au démarrage ... Vérifie aussi l'environnement d'émulation Classic (pour MacOS 9 et consorts) : lancé par défaut ? ou alors lancé par une application que tu utilises et ensuite qui reste actif une fois l'application quittée ?


----------



## canardo (28 Juillet 2004)

bon, onyx me parrait impec. je ne sais pas ce qu'il a fait ou fait, mais les options de nettoyage m'ont permis de recuperer quelques meg de ram, mais surtout d'accelerer ma machine  

merci a tous pour votre aide !


----------



## powerbook867 (28 Juillet 2004)

canardo a dit:
			
		

> bon, onyx me parrait impec. je ne sais pas ce qu'il a fait ou fait, mais les options de nettoyage m'ont permis de recuperer quelques meg de ram, mais surtout d'accelerer ma machine
> 
> merci a tous pour votre aide !



Si tout est ok, on peut donc clore le sujet, n'est ca pas Momo.. dérateur ?


----------



## chagregel (29 Juillet 2004)

powerbook867 a dit:
			
		

> Si tout est ok, on peut donc clore le sujet, n'est ca pas Momo.. dérateur ?



J'me tate     :rateau:


----------



## powerbook867 (29 Juillet 2004)

chagregel a dit:
			
		

> J'me tate     :rateau:



Tu te tates quoi ?


----------

